# Netcore NW616 Wireless Router



## Bill193 (Feb 7, 2010)

How do I set up a password that is required before accessing my wireless signal?
Thanks.
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest the user's manual. I don't see one on-line...


----------



## Bill193 (Feb 7, 2010)

johnwill said:


> I'd suggest the user's manual. I don't see one on-line...


----------



## Bill193 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have the user's manual. That's the reason for posting the question.
Thanks anyway.
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I can't fine one, or I'd look at it and try to guide you.

Most of the links I see for this router are in the far east and in a language that I clearly can't read. :smile:


----------



## Bill193 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for trying.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry we couldn't do much for you here.


----------



## DRY_GIN (Jan 20, 2011)

if someone had same issues:
I tried on my friend's nw616 router today is working. - password/login is the same on all netcore products
login name :guest
password: guest


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice update Dry Gin. It should be useful to someone in the future. Thanks


----------



## gilbow (Aug 16, 2011)

parental control on nw 616


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, this is a 2010 Thread, therefore time to Close.


----------

